# High Pressure and Volume Floor Pump



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a high pressure/high volume pump that is capable of seating tubeless tires and can be used for road (over 120psi).

I got the Lezyne classic dirty which is great for volume but goes up to only 70psi.

Any recommendations?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got a Topeak Joe Blow Mountain. The pump body is really big and it seems to move a lot of air per stroke. I had to put air in my Suburban's tires the other day and didn't feel like dragging the compressor up from the basement. It added 6 psi to my truck's tires quickly.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

NYrr496 said:


> I just got a Topeak Joe Blow Mountain. The pump body is really big an it seems to move a lot of air per stroke. I ha to put air in my Suburban's tires the other day and didn't feel like ragging the compressor up from the basement. It added 6 psi to my truck's tires quickly.


Unfortunately the Joe Blow goes up to 75psi. I'm looking for something higher than 120psi for road tires as well.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh. Sorry. I've used this thing once on the truck and once on my bike. I haven't had a chance to wring it out or even read the book.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

I did a 2bliss setup with a Park Pro floor pump. Don't know if it was the 2bliss setup or the pump but it was so freakn easy i couldn't believe it.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I'm looking for a high pressure/high volume pump that is capable of seating tubeless tires and can be used for road (over 120psi).
> 
> I got the Lezyne classic dirty which is great for volume but goes up to only 70psi.
> 
> Any recommendations?


You get high volume _or_ high pressure. Pick one. That's the way pumps work.

I use a Joeblow Sprint for mtb and road and am happy with it's perfomance.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

gmcttr said:


> You get high volume _or_ high pressure. Pick one. That's the way pumps work.


Not entirely true. The Lezyne Alloy Floor Drive is a high volume, 220 PSI floor pump.

Dictatorsaurus, since you already use Lezyne, you know they're tha bomb. Check out one of the non-dirt model Floor Drives, like the Alloy or CNC.

I've also heard good things about the Serfas FMP-500, but I haven't used one yet.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jtmartino said:


> Not entirely true. The Lezyne Alloy Floor Drive is a high volume, 220 PSI floor pump.
> 
> Dictatorsaurus, since you already use Lezyne, you know they're tha bomb. Check out one of the non-dirt model Floor Drives, like the Alloy or CNC.
> 
> I've also heard good things about the Serfas FMP-500, but I haven't used one yet.


High volume compared to what? I have seen "high volume" track pumps that are simply taller. Fine for a skinny tire but hardly noticeable when working with mtb tires and especially when seating tubeless tires.

I have rarely had issues seating UST and TLR tires on compatible rims with a Topeak JB Sport. I did just get a JB Mountain, a truly high volume pump. Becomes real work at 30-40psi and delivers ~2psi per stroke in a 29 x 2.25 tire.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I'm looking for a high pressure/high volume pump that is capable of seating tubeless tires and can be used for road (over 120psi).
> 
> I got the Lezyne classic dirty which is great for volume but goes up to only 70psi.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Since you already have a high volume pump, just get a high pressure one. They do not take up much room in the garage.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.topeak.com/products/Pumps/JoeBlowAce


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

shiggy said:


> High volume compared to what? I have seen "high volume" track pumps that are simply taller. Fine for a skinny tire but hardly noticeable when working with mtb tires and especially when seating tubeless tires.


I rarely have problems seating tubeless tires with my Lezyne Alloy Floor Drive pump (although recently I've been using my compressor.) It feels higher volume than many other floor pumps I've used/owned, due to a combination of a taller air chamber as well as a larger diameter than many traditional road pumps.

So yes, it is a high volume, high pressure pump. Compared to most other traditional road pumps. I've even used it to top off my car tires (when I didn't want to fuss with the compressor) without any issues.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I called Lezyne today and they informed me that the CNC alloy pump does not put out as much volume as their dirt model.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

Try the l'orange from Nashbar. Great chuck, high volume, high pressure, cheap but very well built. $34 on sale when I bought it.


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got a park professional mechanic pump and the gauge reads to 160 psi and it got to 90 psi on my commuter quickly and filled my high volume mtb tires quickly.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Message for the genius that commented about my post here... Scroll down and look at the link to the pump I posted... 260 psi.... 
Have a nice day.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> Message for the genius that commented about my post here... Scroll down and look at the link to the pump I posted... 260 psi....
> Have a nice day.


I do like that staged pump set up they have.

I pick up the Joe Blow mtn on sale at REI for $30. What I find works for all my tubeless is to remove the core of my Mavic stems. The Joe blow mtn holds the base of the stem really well to 35 lbs. I always get my "pops" by then.


----------



## Fupp83 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a converted wheelset, and find it difficult to seed a tubeless tire on the rim with only a floor pump. Often I have to head to an LBS to have them use a compressor.

Is a compressor really the way to go, since you can get small ones for roughly $35-50 which is the same price as some of these floor pumps you all are posting?


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

I think you might be better off with a portable air-compressor at the level of pressure...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Fupp83 said:


> I have a converted wheelset, and find it difficult to seed a tubeless tire on the rim with only a floor pump. Often I have to head to an LBS to have them use a compressor.
> 
> Is a compressor really the way to go, since you can get small ones for roughly $35-50 which is the same price as some of these floor pumps you all are posting?


A lot of cheap compressors (like the DC cigarette lighter ones) do not move enough air to properly seat a tubeless tire. You'd be hard pressed to find one that gets the job done and costs under $60 for the ghetto conversions, which are typically much harder to seat the bead. Harbor Freight is the only place I know of where you can get a decent compressor for $60.

Alternatively, you could use a tube to seat the tire on the rim. Then break the bead, remove the tube, and re-inflate with a floor pump. Much easier when one side is already mounted.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

jtmartino said:


> Not entirely true. The Lezyne Alloy Floor Drive is a high volume, 220 PSI floor pump.


Someone said the press-on chuck sucks. Hmm, now you got me looking at Lezyne again.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

tyler243 said:


> I've got a park professional mechanic pump and the gauge reads to 160 psi and it got to 90 psi on my commuter quickly and filled my high volume mtb tires quickly.


i'm checking that out now too... i know looks count for sh*t but i like Topeak Joe Blow Max HP


----------

